# Large Blue Dump Tank



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Was in the garage the other day and noticed my never-used large blue portable dump tank standing up against the wall.

It's just taking up space so I decided to try to sell it here to anyone within a comfortable driving distance To Abilene.

Make me an offer and make arrangements to get it.

Mark


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Dang, two weeks ago I was in Lubbock.... Bummmeer....


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

I bought your Equalizer...how many gallons is the tank?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Mark,

There is nothing within comfortable driving distance from Abilene









Regards, Glenn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

GO WEST said:


> I bought your Equalizer...how many gallons is the tank?


I'm not really sure, but it was the large blue one sold a few years ago. Has wheels, can be towed by your tow vehicle...I think it's somewhere around 25-30 gallons. Anyone remember what capacity the large blue tank held?

Never been used. Originally purchased for about $175 from Camping World.

Mark


----------

